
I followed the advice for Paris’s hottest day – it didn’t help (2019) - tosh
https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2019/jul/31/i-followed-the-advice-for-paris-hottest-day-it-didnt-help
======
bzb3
I live in the south of Spain and 42C is rookie shit. Here you basically can't
go out until it's sundown.

------
controlledchaos
Here I was complaining about the 29C that I had to deal with this week in
central Alberta, Canada. Yikes!

